# gründung...



## Blingfisch (18. Februar 2003)

also wir haben uns mal vorgenommen einen verein zu gründen wenn ihr lust habt könnt ihr ja am sonntag nach igb mitkommen dort schuen wir uns zuerst noch ein paar filmchen an und danach gehts zur besprechung!


----------



## Maui (18. Februar 2003)

darüber haben wir auch schonmal nachgedacht.
watt soll den datt für ein verein sein. und wer ist wir und wieviel?
was soll der tun etc..????

und hier gibt gudd tips >> da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blingfisch (18. Februar 2003)

am freitag haben wir nen termin beim bdr da werden dann erst mal alle fragen geklärt!

komm am sonntag nach igb dazu ist das treffen da! damit geklärt wird wer warum wieso weshalb wann usw.!
die genau zeit und ort steht noch nicht fest! wahrscheinlich im juz die haben ne 5*8m leinwand und kinosessel zum filme schauen...


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (18. Februar 2003)

wollt ihr denn dem bdr angehören???
weiß nit, ob das so der krasse verein für abfahrer is!
ach so, was is mit namen?

macht mal vorschläge!


----------



## Maui (18. Februar 2003)

dazu muss man erst mal definieren watt das für Klubb sein soll. und wo er ansäßig ist SB oder in der Pampa (z.B igb)


----------



## Blingfisch (18. Februar 2003)

nur am rumweine!

is doch egal wo hauptsache verein und wie schon geschrieben das klären wir alles am sonnatg!!!

als ob sb besser wäre als igb!


----------



## dubbel (19. Februar 2003)

angelverein?
dh-verein?
alpenverein?
bmx-verein?
gesangsverein?
cc-verein?

warum soll ich da hinkommen?


----------



## eggmanie (19. Februar 2003)

Ich bin für 'nen Schützenverein-dann hätt' ich endlich mal genug bewegliche ziele *fg*
@bling: An wellem Sonntag soll das denn sein??Wo liegt ingbert?
Gibtz was zu essen?
@lümmel:Wir (heidede+icke) schauen unz das ganze von oben an.

viel prost und dickes gedärm!!!


----------



## Maui (19. Februar 2003)

[email protected] nadierlich is SB besser als Dingbert


----------



## Blingfisch (19. Februar 2003)

@ dubbel biertrinkerverein!

@maui okok wird wahrscheinlich auch in sb stattfinden!
dann biete uns mal ein warmes plätzchen an,...


UND WENN WIR GRAD DABEI SIND AM SONNATG MITTAG FAHREN GEHEN!!!!!!!!!!!! mit vw-bus


----------



## eggmanie (19. Februar 2003)

DerSascha hat mir da was von eigener Strecke geföhnt.Kann Frau dort auch fahren oder wird das so 'ne reine Dreibeinstrecke *gröhl*?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb-lümmel (19. Februar 2003)

Machen euch mal bitte alle ganz locker!!




Der Heinz-kopp wird mit`m Matschgesicht und dem Fitness-Flo mal zum BRD latschen und denen mal seinen kleinen Schnippi zeigen und erklären, daß wir den brutalsten Dirter der Welt haben (Dj...) und wir deshalb unbedingt nen Förederverein gründen MÜSSEN um evtl. ein bischen Genehmigung zum Erbau einer Raketentestteststrecke zu bekommen und um eine Erkenntnis in Sachen restlicher Förderung zu erlangen!?


O.K.? Hab ich mich vielleicht nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt, wenn ja - Pech!!!


Laßt uns mal am Sonntag im Stinkberter Jugend-Geschlechtskrankenheiten-Verteil-Zentrum zusammenkommen, nen Namen würfeln, Gründungsmitglieder opfern und gegenseitig die Fusseln von den käsigen Sportsocken zwischen den Zehen herauspuhlen!!

Also alles kein problem für die harten Saarländischen Zweirad-Bewegungssport-Freunde, oder?!!??


Es dürfen natürlich auch alle kommen die entweder Exil-Saarländer sind (gell CURVE!?) und alle Lebewesen, die von Geburt an anders sind als wir (Gell Freundin vom Nobel!??  )


In diesem Sinne, Eier raus und locker machen!


Danke!!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (20. Februar 2003)

AMEN

der meister hat gesprochen!!!


----------



## Maui (22. Februar 2003)

na watt is nu aus dem treffen mit BDR geworden???


----------



## Blingfisch (23. Februar 2003)

wir haben alle möglichen unterlagen erhalten und alle offenen fragen gefragt und sind jetzt schlauer als vorher!!

und heut abend gibts nen neuen ferein!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maui (23. Februar 2003)

na datt hört sich doch gudd an.
dann streu mal ein paar infos.
z.B. warum wollt ihr überhaupt einen verein gründen, was versprecht ihr euch davon?
Wieviel mitglieder sind den initial am start?
Wer ist der chefe?
Watt soll der beitrag kosten?
watt gibts dafür?
und watt is datt überhaupt für`n club?


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (23. Februar 2003)

datt wird der erste club im saarland für abfahrer.
datt andere zeug (chef, beitrag usw.) wird heut abend geklärt!
der sinn und zweck is, datt wir dann besser ne strecke bekommen können, wir können lizenzen vergeben, und wiee ich gehört hab, sogar ne saarl. meisterschaft ausrichten!
außerdem können wir uns für trainingsunfälle versichern lassen!
(ich hoffew dat war soweit alles richtig)
wenn ihr mitmachen wollt, heut abend im juz igb (uhrzeit kommt noch!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eggmanie (23. Februar 2003)

Shit,mir können heute nix kommen,weil wegen den Quälgeistern,Bett und so.
Bekomme ich denn dann wenn ich mitglied und ohneglied werde auch eine CTF Wertungskarte????*autsch*
Wer macht Kaffee und wer schmiert die Brote??

Wie war's überhaupt,meldet sich mal einer...menno.


----------



## sb-lümmel (23. Februar 2003)

Ab 19 Uhr im JUZ St. Ingbert!!
Sind wohl länger dort! ;-)


----------



## Maui (23. Februar 2003)

na leider kann ich net anwesend sein.
wenn dat aber ganz gudd ausieht denk ich sinn
wir (C-styler) am start. 
da ja ne ganze menge leute zumindest was man hier so hört einen club suchen der kein geld für neon hemdchen und zerialienriegel verschleudert könnte das ganz erfolgreich sein.
Na  dann postet mal das ergebnis.
Wär auf jedenfall geil wenns klapt.
aloha


PS: war heut middach zum erstanmal seit Monaten wieder rollen.
      Und die schuldder is noch ganz geilomat


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (24. Februar 2003)

ich denk, datt wird recht fätt, ich denk dass der laden noch die woche an den start geht! hab da leider keinen einfluss drauf, weil ich noch nit 18 bin what a ****!

watt macht denn die strecke? wenn wir den verein beisteuern könntet ihr doch den raceway beisteuern!


----------



## Maui (24. Februar 2003)

na ob dat die vereinsstrecke wird glaub ich eher nicht.
aber wer weiß. versuch jetzt endlich nächste Woche mal die
strecke ins auge zu fassen. bei ner strecke gibts ne menge auflagen was die bebauung angeht. deswegen muss das vorab klar sein was geht und was nicht. 
wer ist den jetzt der guru des clubs und wie heißt er ?
d³Saarbrooklyn oder was ?


----------



## andy-y1 (25. Februar 2003)

Hab Tränen gelacht bei dem Chaos das ihr da veranstaltet.Da hätt ich ja nu schon gar keinen Boggauf uff den Stress.Gut das ich von der Chaoszentrale so weit wech bin(hihi).Unn der Beitrag vom SB-Lümmel hat mir am besten gefallen.Weiter so Jungs;ihr seid auf dem besten Weg den schönen Sport mit dem BDR-Virus zu verseuchen.Da kann man ja auch gleich Ebolaviren fressen.Ich dachte ihr seid Freerider und keine BDR-Komparsen.Geilomat.Hab mich noch nie so köstlich amüsiert.Komme bei gelegenheit nochma nach SB.oda??Aber diesma bring ich Drecksklamotten und ne lange Sattelstütz mit und versäg euch.Strafe muss sein.(unn nen Ersatzvorbau)


----------



## Blingfisch (25. Februar 2003)

der neid schreibt aus der hand des vorbaukillers!


----------



## campyonly (26. Februar 2003)

Nur mal so als Gedankenspiel:

Warum muß es gleich ein eigener Verein sein?
O.K. - die bestehenden Vereine haben da nix zu bieten und vom Image her wäre z.B. der RV-Blitz SB (bei dem ich bin) wohl der Letzte, der einem da einfällt (geb' ich ja offen und ehrlich zu),

aber:

Die Zersplitterung in 1000 Vereine für kleine Spezialgebiete bringt keinem was - da sagen sich doch die zuständigen Behörden: "Ah ja - 10 Leute... soso - Ihr wollt einen BikePark...".

Wenn aber ein Verein mit ein paar hundert Mitgliedern kommt, die alle auch irgendwelche Beziehungen haben und aus den verschiedensten Gesellschaftsschichten stammen und darüber hinaus schon seit Jahren irgendwelche Veranstaltungen organisiert hat, von denen die Stadt und die Region auch was hat, sieht die Sache schon anders aus.

Um konkreter zu werden:
Ich kann hier ja nur für den Blitz sprechen - der Verein hat ja nix gegen neue Disziplinen - im Gegenteil! In den 80'ern wurden hier in SB z.B. BMX-Rennen organisiert, Anfang der 90'er noch gab es MTB-Rennen, bei denen u.A. Mike Kluge am Start war. Das alles hatte nationales Niveau! 
Die Sache hat 3 Haken: 
1.) Vereine haben generell (nicht nur hier in SB und auch nicht nur der Radsport) ein Generationenproblem - Vereine sind uncool - haben ein schlechtes Image. Klar - wenn ich als einzelner in einen Verein eintrete, dort der einzige z.B. Downhiller bin, deshalb nix erreichen kann, dann trete ich auch bald wieder aus. Aber so wird das halt nix.
2.) Mann kann ja von einem Verein, in dem z.B. keine Downhiller sind nicht erwarten, daß er die Infrastruktur dafür schafft - das geht weder finanziell noch personell. Zumal wohl auch das entsprechende Know How fehlt.
3.) Engagement. Auch bei den Mitgliedern eines Vereins ist die Bereitschaft tatsächlich was zu tun und aktiv mitzuhelfen erschreckend gering. Die meisten nutzen Vereine rein passiv - denken: ich bezahl meine 3 Euro /Monat (!!!) und bekomme dafür ordentlich Leistung - das das nicht gehen kann, dürfte jedem klar sein. 

Die für Alle meiner Meinung nach beste Lösung:
EINEN möglichst großen, AKTIVEN (in Bezug auf die Mitglieder) Verein, der dementsprechend auch was bewegen kann.

Beim Blitz hat sich da speziell im letzten Jahr einiges getan. Wenn Ihr Euch die Homepage  betrachtet, könnt Ihr auf den ersten Blick sehen, daß er nicht mehr so viel mit seinem miefigen Image gemein hat.

Die Nachtbiker sind eine feste und etablierte Größe. Bei genügend Resonanz können ja entsprechend Unterggruppen gebildet werden (hier z.B. die "VeloVampires"), die zwar, was ihre Aktivitäten (und auch Trikots !!!, siehe: Nightbiketrikot  - kommt aber noch ein anderer Audruck drauf (VeloVampires)) weitgehend autonom sind, aber bei möglichen Veranstaltungen, Behördengängen etc. auf die Beziehungen, Erfahrungen und Infrastruktur eines eingesessenen Vereins zurückgreifen können.

Außerdem kann man dann ja auch die Sachen kombinieren: Wenn das Genehmigungsverfahren für eine CTF (Mountainbiketour) läuft - warum soll man dann nicht in einem Aufwasch (z.B. am gleichen WE) einen Downhill organisieren? Der Arbeitsaufwand wird so def. kleiner - und der ist nicht zu knapp: mind. halbes Jahr vorher beim BDR anmelden, Formulare der ganzen Forstbehörden, Genehmigungsverfahren, Kaution, Organisation etc. Mehr Teilnehmer (für EINEN Verein - mehr Einfluß!

Wie gesagt: Es müssen nur Leute dasein, die sich auskennen und was tun wollen. Ein Sportverein ist ja nicht der ADAC, wo man eintritt und alles wird für einen gemacht...

Mich persönlich würde es jedenfalls freuen, wenn sich in dieser Richtung was tun würde - diese ganze Zersplitterung schadet imho nur und bewegt nicht wirklich was...

In diesem Sinne,

Grüße,

Campyonly


----------



## Maui (26. Februar 2003)

[email protected]

dir werden die Augen noch aufgehen wenn der Maxxis cup 2004 auf unserem gelände "bikepark Saarbrooklyn" stattfindet.


----------



## campyonly (26. Februar 2003)

Ach ja: Ehe ich's vergesse:

Sagt mal nochmal konkret, wann und wo das Treffen sein soll (wo ist denn das St.Ingberter JUZ ?).
Gibt's da auch Video oder nur DVD?
Ich hätte da noch Crusty Demons of Dirt 4, Carpe Diem TB6 & TB8...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (26. Februar 2003)

guckst du mal, wann das war?
das war am montag!
die sache is längst gelaufen!


----------



## eggmanie (26. Februar 2003)

Ich geh!


----------



## Blingfisch (26. Februar 2003)

ey pinökel mach mo hier die leut net dumm an! 

@camp also wi haben auch ein paar kontakte und wie geschrieben so einen färein gibts hier noch nich.
und nen ferein haben wir gegründet damit wir auch mal etwas genehmigt bekommen und damit leutchen die nicht nur die sattelstütze ganz draußen haben müßen 

es gibt video und dvd und das findet demnächst nestimmt wieder statt!

@eggi tschüss


----------



## Maui (1. März 2003)

na watt is nu mit dem Club?
wenn ihr mitglieder braucht dann postet mal 
ein paar fakten!


----------



## campyonly (2. März 2003)

Also - ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Form der Club gegründet wurde (e.V., in irgendeinem Dachverband etc.), aber:

Nur so zur Info: Am 8.03., 17.00 findet in Lockweiler-Mehrzweckhalle die Jahreshauptversammlung des SRB statt.

Wenn Ihr was erreichen wollt, solltet Ihr Euch da blicken lassen / vorstellen...

Grüße,

Campyonly


----------



## Maui (2. März 2003)

na wenn der Saarländischen Radsport Bund (SRB) soviel wert auf DDD legt wie der BDR dann gute nacht   

selbst die FIRM hat die Fahne schon eingezogen und eingesehen das die Fitnessradler halt in der mehrheit nich open minded sind, leider.


----------



## campyonly (3. März 2003)

@Maui
Ich hab' doch schonmal versucht das zu erklären:
Da gibt's halt (fast) keine Downhiller - woher sollen da dann irgendwelche Aktivitäten in der Richtung kommen???
Soll ein  - was weiß ich - Angelsportverein (was macht da eigentlich das "Sport" ???) z.B. mal eben Kaninchenställe anschaffen und einen Wettbewerb für's schönste Zuchtkrnickel ausschreiben, wenn das im Verein selbst keine Sau interessiert und erst recht keiner Ahnung davon hat? Du siehst, wo das Problem liegt? 
Da müsst Ihr schon selber ran!


Im Zweifelsfalle ist das sowieso der bessere Weg - siehe FIS/ISF beim Snowboard (falls jemand den Sachverhalt kennt....). Der FIS gingen die Snowboarder am Arsch vorbei, also gründeten die selbst sie die ISF. Als die FIS gecheckt hat, daß mit Snowboard Kohle zu verdienen ist, haben sie sich den Snowboardsport mal eben mit Medienmacht (wer zu Olympia wollte, mußte auf FIS-Rennen Punkte sammeln) und Geld (die Fahrer wurden nach und nach abgeworben) einverleibt. (War das ein Trauerspiel, als bei der ersten Olympiade noch irgendwelche drittklassigen Hanseln am Start waren - das hat dem Snowboardsport nicht gutgetan...) Die ISF'ler waren am Ende die gearschten.

Wenn Ihr also im Zweifelsfalle gleich mit dem BDR zusammenarbeitet, bringt das IMHO mehr. Zumindest habt Ihr dann Einfluß darauf, wie sich die Dinge entwickeln.
Und mit Sicherheit mehr Einfluß und Chancen, was zu erreichen...

Grüße,

Campyonly


----------



## campyonly (3. März 2003)

@ Maui:

Ach nochwas: Wie "Open Mindet" seid Ihr denn...?
Wie man in den Wald hineinruft....

(ich rufe nebenbei mit 120db AirZound in den Wald - anderes Thema)


----------



## Maui (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von campyonly _
> *@ Maui:
> Ach nochwas: Wie "Open Mindet" seid Ihr denn...?
> Wie man in den Wald hineinruft....
> *



ja die boarder nr. kenne ich. haste den pipe event in laax gesehen. ich glaub die judge hat maximal mal aufm bigfoot gestanden, mega peinlich. und abgesehen davon hat man sich 
wie du schon gemerkt hast genau aus dem grund $$$ dafür interessiert .Und das wir beim DH sport nicht der fall sein da es zu wenig aktive gibt und es nur mit größter anstrengung gelingt ein rennen zu organisieren und meistens legt man noch drauf.
kannst ja mal bei SOG anfragen die wissen schon warum sie Marathons veranstalten. 
Was solls mal sehen : bin heut fremd gegangen mitm 13 kg bike. 
pssst nicht weiter sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (3. März 2003)

hat hier schonmal jemand 
den Friso gesehen. posted er und hat er überhaupt einen user der schlingel?

Man war ich heut wieder schnell, müd


----------



## Blingfisch (3. März 2003)

de friso is nix hier in forum awa jetzt mit uns aktiv geworden!
#




noch fragen kienzle?

bis demnächst!
schätze  wir machen nochmal nen video bzw dvd abend im juz auf 5*8m leinwand wird hier bekannt gegeben, ok?

@camp filme mitbringen!            


so schlafen jetzt weil ...


----------



## campyonly (3. März 2003)

@ Blingfish:

O.K. - sagt mir, wann Ihr Euch nochmal trefft und ich komm' vorbei! (Und bring' Filme mit)
Hätte da auch noch "7:49" - die schnellste Runde auf dem Nürburgring mit dem Motorrad; eigentlich auch ein Extrem-Vid.
Oder Rekord-Runde auf dem Pariser-Ring - in der Rush-Hour...

Ich setz' mich dann auch als Hardtailfahrer auf 'nen Stuhl und die Fully-Fraktion fläzt sich auf der Couch - oder so...


----------



## andy-y1 (4. März 2003)

Hmmmm.Bin gar net neidisch.Aber ich bin genug Rennen gefahren und war auf so vielen Verunst. äääh Veranstaltungen wo ganz wichtige BDR-Heinis sagen wie der Hase zu laufen hat.Die meisten von denen können noch net ma radfahren.Unn mir von nem 150 KG monster sagen zu lassen watt ich machen soll is mer zu doof.Ausserdem wenn man einen Verein hat tauchen immer die selben probleme auf.1.Es will nie einer was arbeiten sondern jeder nur seinen Spass haben(Streckenbau!!!)2.Wer kennt sich schon mit dem Regelwerk aus!!3.Organisiert mal nen paar rennen und ich garantiere ihr fahrt bei der veranstaltung keinen einzigen lauf mit und geht danach am Stock.(siehe MArcus Sitzler)gott hab ihn selig.4.die Rennen sterben aus weil keiner mehr bock unn kohle hat.und so weiter.Macht euch doch nett son stress und gründet halt ne Interressengemeinschaft oda??Macht euch das schöne Hobby net selbst kaputt.Ich weiss warum sonst hätten wir hier schon nen BMX verein unn ne eigene stregge.Gelle


----------



## Maui (4. März 2003)

[email protected] yo hast du natürlich recht. aber pokale brauchen wir keine mehr is ja auch kein platz mehr im schrank. aber so ist die chance etwas höher nicht illegal im wald rumzuschaufeln sonder einen  acker legal zu pflügen. Was sonstige aktivitäten angehen lass ich mich auch gerne überrschen. Vielleicht ein ausstellung zum thema " Sigg flaschen der letzten 10 jahre" oder diskussionsrunden "welches ventil hält mehr als 5 bar und wie lange " etc...


----------



## andy-y1 (5. März 2003)

Na lasst euch ma von mir net alles madig machen.War ja nur schpass.Hab ja selbst nen tollen Radverein.Die hocken immer Freitags inner Kneipe und drücken ihren gestählten Bierbauch gegen den Tresen unn reden Benzin.Wo man bei welcher RtF nochn paar hundertstel rausholen kann,aber beim Bergabfahren bremsen das die Campabeläge nur so rauchen.Und am berg am besten schieben weil die kette klemmt.Man da fahr ich ja noch mit Kippe im Schnabel schneller.Macht ihr ma,bin schon ganz geil drauf im Bikepark Saarbrocklyn ne flotte Runde hinzulegen und nen paar Dirts abzurocken.Ich für meinen Teil hab schon genug gebuddelt.Das reicht um das Matterhorn zu versetzen.Unn hier beim örtlichen EinradfahrunnRTFprofirundebierthekendiskussionsrundenverein etwas zu ändern und ne BMX-Strecke oder Mtb-Races durchzubekommen reicht meine restliche Lebenszeit leider nit aus.AMEN.Komme demnächst wieder ma nach SB. unn dann machen wir nochma einen Locker.Gelle.Burnt Rubber,not Oil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elvis (6. März 2003)

so ihr newclubber....jetzt ma butter bei de fisch!
ihr setzt da einfach so ein gerüscht in die welt und ich will mal was konkretes hören, nicht nur blubber.
also in sulzbach soll´s also ne strecke werden...wo isn dat, was wie wann und überhaupt...würde ich mir mal gerne ansehen....
beschreibt mal wie ich dahin komme!!!

ach ja,...die carriers betanken gerade ihren bagger und schärfen die schaufel mit der flex, denn der boden taut....


----------



## Maui (6. März 2003)

na vielleicht sind ja auch die powerriegel ausgegangen.


----------

